# 'computer based' curriculum



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

I am currently looking for a good 'computer based' homeschool curriculum. It doesn't matter if the curriculum is internet based, or just software you install. We have been looking at SOS. Has anyone had and success with them? Have any of you used other 'computer based' curriculums? Where they worth it?


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

I did some SOS years ago and they have changed it a lot. But one of my issues with it was that the answers had to be worded and spelled exactly to be counted correct by the computer - but the teacher can go back in and mark answers as correct. For example, if an answer is "it was a red ball", then "the ball is red" would be incorrect. So if you think you can just look at their test scores and go on with it, then you'll have more work than you thought. 

I had a friend who tried it with her three older boys (the whole set for each grade), so that she could focus on teaching her daughter to read. She said she spent more time going over the computer stuff than she had working with them all together on unit studies. Also, the boys did not like sitting at the computer all day.

I have other friends who have loved it, so like most programs, it's one that suits some and not others.

Dawn


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

We have used SOS for the last 3 years. There are alot of positive things...like ease of grading,kids can work alone etc. But i feel that they skim over too many things. I have been supplementing the subjects with extra material. This year we are probably going to use a different one. I just feel like my child was not really "learning" but just doing the problems. If that makes any sense.
And halfpint is so correct. If you don't spell exactly the answer they are looking for, and sometimes if you do, it will be wrong. Very frustrating.


----------



## aaronwesley94 (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information. I think I'm going to look around on e-bay for a used/older copy. They should be cheaper there.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I don't love it. But I have used it in a pinch, and I plan to use it again for one or two subjects with one particular child this year. It isn't perfect, but if you need something hands off from time to time, it will suffice.

Cindyc.


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

Is this the SOS cirriculum about which you are speaking??

http://www.aop.com/sos/Subjects_index.php


----------

